
Changes I would make to Go (Go from a Rust programmer's perspective) - theothershoe
http://sitr.us/2017/02/21/changes-i-would-make-to-go.html
======
theothershoe
I know that "Go vs Rust" has been written about before. The perspective I
wanted to take with this post was to examine specific ways I think Go could be
improved.

